# installer mémoire sur iBook



## ventraiche (2 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour
J'ai acheté sur apple une barette de mémoire, le petit détail c'est qu'il n'y a pas de mode d'emploi pour l'installer, j'ignore tout .....
C'est sur un iBook G4 12 pouces.
Merci à vous


----------



## supermoquette (2 Décembre 2005)

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ibook/doityourself/


----------



## macinside (2 Décembre 2005)

et en plus tu a un sujet mémoire en haut de ce forum, on ferme


----------

